# First Contact with the Police



## Russetfur1128 (Jul 23, 2022)

Neighbors called the police today. They tried to act all scary and didn't even know that squatters rights existed in FL. Tried to tell me that adverse possession wasn't a real thing, despite a 2 second Google search proving them wrong. Then they tried to tell me that staying here was technically grand theft and that I better get out or trouble would be coming. 
Then....they completely slipped up in their scare tactics and let slip that the only way I would be forced to leave is if the owner wanted to press charges.
Considering that the owner is dead and without a will or heirs, the property was going to go to county through either probate or missed taxes, I don't think I'll be forced to leave any time soon. Either way, it would have ended in the same place. Now it actually is in use and a home again.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2022)

That's good to hear, nice job standing your ground. It probably bought you a few months at least, but you might get luck with the deceased status of the owner and be able to stretch that out much longer. Keep us updated!


----------



## Scat (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice. I often find police don't know the law. Do you know if the property was owned outright? If it was financed, it could go up for auction again so be aware.


----------



## Gin (Jul 25, 2022)

Russetfur1128 said:


> Neighbors called the police today. They tried to act all scary and didn't even know that squatters rights existed in FL. Tried to tell me that adverse possession wasn't a real thing, despite a 2 second Google search proving them wrong. Then they tried to tell me that staying here was technically grand theft and that I better get out or trouble would be coming.
> Then....they completely slipped up in their scare tactics and let slip that the only way I would be forced to leave is if the owner wanted to press charges.
> Considering that the owner is dead and without a will or heirs, the property was going to go to county through either probate or missed taxes, I don't think I'll be forced to leave any time soon. Either way, it would have ended in the same place. Now it actually is in use and a home again.


If you seriously want to keep it, make sure you pay the taxes. Don't slip there. It's your in


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Jul 26, 2022)

Gin said:


> If you seriously want to keep it, make sure you pay the taxes. Don't slip there. It's your in



Exactly this, the biggest thing a lot of squatters forget to do is to pay property taxes


----------



## Alien Gold (Jul 30, 2022)

Gin said:


> If you seriously want to keep it, make sure you pay the taxes. Don't slip there. It's your in



Really, shayt, I never knew this was a thing in the states lucky ppl


----------

